# Bugmotor gesucht



## Magnus1987 (11. April 2020)

Moin Angelfreunde,

ich suche für mein Angelboot einen Bugmotor und favorisiere aktuell einen Minn Kota Terrova 55 lbs 137cm ohne Fußpedal und ohne Echosounder.

Nun meine Fragen:

Könnt ihr mir diesen Motor auch empfehlen? Wie sieht es mit den alternativen Haswing oder Motorguide aus?Haswing bietet ja aktuell eine günstige Alternative an nämlich den *Haswing Cayman-B 55 GPS Elektro Bugmotor* 

für den Minn Kota würde ich mir einen rebellcell 70ah Akku zulegen...

danke für Kommentare


----------



## loete1970 (15. April 2020)

Moin,

über den Haswing ist hier ein eigener Thread und schon einiges geschrieben worden.


----------



## Magnus1987 (20. April 2020)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> über den Haswing ist hier ein eigener Thread und schon einiges geschrieben worden.



Moin! 

Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings ist dieser Thread nicht wirklich aufschlussreich. Viele Kommentare von Leuten, die nur ein älteres Modell besitzen oder besaßen und daher keine qualifizierten Erfahrungen des neuen Modells schildern können. 

Von daher hilft mir dieser Thread kaum weiter...

Viele Grüße,
Magnus


----------



## Hecht-angler (27. April 2020)

Hallo Magnus,

Ich hatte dieses Forum auch vor ca. 5 Wochen durchforstet und hatte, genau wie du, keine aktuellen Informationen/ Erfahrungsberichte gefunden.
Ich habe mich dann vor 3 Wochen für den Kauf eines Haswing Cayman B55 GPS bei einem Dänischen Fachhandel incl. Schnellwechselplatte und Fernbedienung für 799€ (nagelneu) entschieden.

Jetzt kann dir einen ersten, äußerst aktuellen Erfahrungsbericht geben:

Innerhalb von 5 Werktagen wurde alles geliefert und nachdem ich die Schnellwechselplatte ordentlich montiert habe, konnte ich gestern (!!!) den ersten Test wagen.

Erster optischer Eindruck:
Dieser Bugmotor sieht sehr massiv, stabil, robust und qualitativ top aus!

Nachdem die Helsman-App installiert, die ersten Routen mittels dieser App konfiguriert wurden und die Fernbedienung sowie das Handy unkompliziert mit dem Bugmotor gekoppelt wurden, konnte ich direkt loslegen.

Ich hatte leider nur eine Windstärke von 0- ca. 9km/h, kann dir jedoch sagen, dass der Motor und die ganzen Funktionen Klasse sind!
Ich kenn nicht den direkten Vergleich zu den anderen ERHEBLICH!!!! teureren Wettbewerbern,
bin aber äußerst begeistert.
Er fuhr mich direkt entlang der vorher erstellten Route, ankerte vorbildlich an dem Zielpunkt und ließ sich zwischenzeitlich mittels Fernbedienung super in der Geschwindigkeit variieren.

Der Motor an sich ist sehr leise, kraftvoll und sparsam.

Ich testete gestern 3 Routen, die er allesamt super abfuhr. Die Ankerfunktion war auch klasse (ok, der Wind war nicht doll, aber bei Windstärke 6 fahre ich eh nicht mehr raus und erwarte auch keine Genauigkeit von 1m).

Die Trollingfunktion ist auch toll und leichtgängig.

Was ist evtl. negativ:
Ich weiß nicht, wie laut die Stellmotoren der Wettbewerber sind, aber das leise knirschen der Zahnräder im Stellmotor sind ungewohnt, jedoch nicht störend und ungewöhnlich! Man gewöhnt sich aber dran.

Ich finde schade, dass es Haswing noch nicht geschafft hat, die Ankerfunktion auf die Fernbedienung zu legen.

Die App ist super, muss jedoch bei GPS-Nutzung (sprich abfahren einer Route) immer an sein.

Sooo, soviel zunächst von mir.

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende ausgiebig testen und kann dir dann gerne ein Feedback geben.
Aber bis jetzt bin ich von diesem Bugmotor zu diesem Preis begeistert!!

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Hecht-angler (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo Magnus,

ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag.
Ich konnte meinen Cayman min bereits mehrere Tage ausgiebig testen und ich bin immernoch begeistert.
Auch die Ankerfunktion ist klasse. Ich konnte gestern bei durchschnittlichen Windgeschwindigkeiten von 27km/h und max. Windgeschwindigkeiten von 40km perfekt auf der Stelle stehen und super angeln. 
Also von mir gibt es weiterhin eine absolute Kaufempfehlung!!!!


----------



## MegaBarsch (5. Mai 2020)

Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Moin Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich suche für mein Angelboot einen Bugmotor und favorisiere aktuell einen Minn Kota Terrova 55 lbs 137cm ohne Fußpedal und ohne Echosounder.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ich habe den MK Terrova in der von dir erwähnten Ausführung seit 1 Jahr und bin sehr begeistert.
Der Motor ist ausgereift und die Ankerfunktion ist überragend; selbst bei Wind und Wellen (in Schweden) funktioniert das.
Ich betreibe ihn mit einem LiFeYPo4 Akku 12V 60AH.


----------



## Magnus1987 (10. Mai 2020)

Hecht-angler schrieb:


> Hallo Magnus,
> 
> ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag.
> Ich konnte meinen Cayman min bereits mehrere Tage ausgiebig testen und ich bin immernoch begeistert.
> ...



Moin Christian,

Ich danke dir für deinen aufschlussreichen Beitrag. Dieser hat mir enorm geholfen meine Entscheidung bezüglich des Bugmotors  zu festigen. Ich habe letzte Woche Freitag noch mit Thomas Schlageter telefoniert. Auch er hat mir den Bugmotor empfohlen. Er sagte mir auch, dass es wichtig ist ein gutes Handy zu haben. Ich hab ihm gesagt das ich ein iPhone XR habe und er meinte das ist mehr als ausreichend. Ich finde die Motoren von minn Kota einfach zu teuer.

Kannst du mir sagen ob du auf der Fernbedienung die ankerfunktion nutzen kannst oder muss man hier zu immer das Handy parat haben?

weiterhin noch viel Spaß mit dem Motor und wie gesagt vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!!

petri Heil, 
magnus


----------



## Magnus1987 (10. Mai 2020)

Hecht-angler schrieb:


> Hallo Magnus,
> 
> Ich hatte dieses Forum auch vor ca. 5 Wochen durchforstet und hatte, genau wie du, keine aktuellen Informationen/ Erfahrungsberichte gefunden.
> Ich habe mich dann vor 3 Wochen für den Kauf eines Haswing Cayman B55 GPS bei einem Dänischen Fachhandel incl. Schnellwechselplatte und Fernbedienung für 799€ (nagelneu) entschieden.
> ...


Ach jetzt habe ich auch gesehen in deinem Beitrag dass die Funktion auf der Fernbedienung nicht zur Verfügung steht sondern nur über das Handy möglich ist


----------



## Hecht-angler (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Magnus,

auch jetzt noch, einige Wochen nach dem Erhalt des Motors, bin ich begeistert. Die Ankerfunktion ist klasse und erst Recht die Funktion der Routenplanung. Die habe ich schon sehr oft genutzt. Richtig und wichtig ist, wie schon erwähnt, dass du einen guten Akku bzw. eine Powerbank/Lademöglichkeit (evtl. einen Zigarettenanzünderanschluss am Boot oder der Batterie)dabei hast, da das Handy/der Bildschirm (ich habe es zumindest noch nicht anders hinbekommen) die ganze Zeit an sein muss. Da ist der Akku des Handys schneller alle, als der Akku vom Motor. Auch das ANKERN an sich ist unkompliziert. Ok, ich würde mir wünschen, dass es eine Taste auf der Fernbedienung gäbe, aber man muss nur 3 Sekunden auf der Äpp drücken und die Ankerfunktion ist eingestellt. Das ist ok. Zum Akku kann ich nur sagen, dass ich einen mit 120Ah habe. Den Hersteller kann ich nicht sehen, da der Aufkleber ab ist. Aber damit kann man locker 2x10h am Stück (bei entspannter Fahrt) durchangeln. 
Soviel erst mal von mir.
Petri Heil 
Jan


----------



## fischforsch (6. Oktober 2020)

Hecht-angler schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann vor 3 Wochen für den Kauf eines Haswing Cayman B55 GPS bei einem Dänischen Fachhandel incl. Schnellwechselplatte und Fernbedienung für 799€ (nagelneu) entschieden.


Bei welchem Fachhändler war denn das?

Bist Du mit dem Motor immer noch zufrieden? Wie genau hält einen die Ankerfunktion auf dem Spot?


----------



## Hecht-angler (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Fischforsch,

anbei der Link des Fachhändlers.
Leider gibt es dort dieses Angebot nun nicht mehr.
https://aquarib.de/shop/19-el-aussenborder/86-elektromotor---haswing-cayman-b-55-lbs---vorne-montiert---mit-gps/

Nun zu deiner Frage:
Ja, ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden und bereu nicht, diesen deutlich preiswerteren Bugmotor gekauft zu haben.

Die Ankerfunktion ist super und hält mich mit einer Toleranz von max. 2 Metern auf der Stelle.
Aufgrund des fehlenden GPS-Empfängers auf dem Heck kann es allerdings mal sein, dass sich das Boot seitlich mit dem Arsch etwas bewegt. 
Der Bug bleibt dabei aber fest und es stört mich nicht. 

Ich kann den Haswing immer noch nur empfehlen!!

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## fischforsch (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Jan, besten Dank für die Infos.

Eine Frage noch: Nutzt Du die Helmsman-App auf einen Android oder Apple Handy?
Habe gehört dass es seitdem letzten Update der App mit einem Android-Gerät permanent zum Abbruch der WiFi-Verbindung kommt. Somit ist wohl keine sinnvolle Nutzung von Ankerfunktion, Tracks abfahren etc. möglich.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Oktober 2020)

Dreh hald das Boot einfach um. Das ist der Motor auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Hecht-angler (2. November 2020)

Hallo fischforsch,

ich verwende die App auf einem Android- Endgerät.
Ich hatte den Motor in den letzten 6 Tagen 4 mal im Einsatz und konnte alle Funktionen wunderbar nutzen.
Ich kann dies also nicht bestätigen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fischforsch (4. November 2020)

Besten Dank für die Infos


----------



## Zanderzeit (21. Januar 2021)

Super Bericht. Ich sehe das ähnlich. Die Minn Kota sind mir einfach zu teuer.
Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an wie intensiv man fischen geht und in welchem Verhältnis Nutzen/Kosten man es betreibt.
Ich werde mich auch für den Haswing Cayman entscheiden.


----------



## Zanderzeit (9. März 2021)

Jemand ne Idee wo man die CE Zulassung für den Motor her bekommt?


----------



## smithie (10. März 2021)

Der Hersteller muss sein Gerät CE zertifizieren lassen und das CE-Zertifikat (inkl. Konformitätserklärung) muss beim Kauf dabei sein.
Mit den Unterlagen kannst Du dann eine Zulassung für ein Gewässer bekommen (meist in Kombination mit dem Boot).


----------



## Sledge (13. März 2021)

Moin.
Ich nutze den Haswing seit letztem Sommer und kann den wirklich nur empfehlen.
Natürlich das neue Modell mit dem Softwareupdate, wie das davor lief kann ich nicht sagen.
Ankerfunktion funzt sehr gut und ist wirklich bis auf max 2m genau.
Habe mich auch vor dem Kauf von Schlageter beraten lassen und dann auch dort gekauft.
Ein "besseres" Smartphone wurde als Voraussetzung genannt.
Mittlerweile steuere ich den Motor mit einem Billigteil, Samsung J5 aus 2017.
Kein Unterschied zu dem "besseren" Smartphone zu erkennen.
Da einige Funktionen ja nur per Handy möglich sind, fehlte mir das, um Fangfotos oder Videos zu machen.
Außerdem ist mir Spritzwasser an einem alten Smartphone wesentlich lieber.
Der Handyakku geht wirklich durch den Dauerbetrieb schnell in die Knie, daher ist das Ding ab Start dauerhaft am Ladekabel.
Ich war echt positiv über den geringen Verbrauch des Motors überrascht.
Eine 90AH Batterie ist selbst nach 8 Std fahren, zeitweise höchste Stufe über 1km usw , nicht mal zu 30 Prozent entladen!
Von Mir eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!

Gruß Sledge


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. März 2021)

Ich habe auch eine ganze Zeit lang gesucht. Mit dem Haswing hatte ich geliebäugelt, denn ich wollte mit dem Budget auf einem verträglichen Maß bleiben.
Zumal ich mit dem Schlauchboot nur ein paar Wochen pro Jahr auf dem Mittelmeer angle.
Was mich am Haswing störte war, gezwungen zu sein, eine Handyapp für die Ankerfunktion zu nutzen.
Ich schaute mir auch Motorguide an. Wäre auch in Frage gekommen. Aber bei Motorguide gab es in Europa wohl schon Probleme bei der Ersatzteilversorgung.
Letztlich wurde es ein Rhino BLX 65 BMR GPS, den ich jetzt bei meinem griechischen Tackle-Dealer vorbestellt habe.
Der ist baugleich mit dem GPS-Modell von Watersnake ("Geo-Spot"), über welches es auch Videosrezensionen in YT gibt.
Ich bin gespannt was das Teil taugt und werde darüber berichten - halt erst nach dem Sommer.


----------



## Wunderkind241 (24. Dezember 2021)

Hallo

die neue Version V1.5 hat jetzt die Ankerfunktion auf der Fernbedienung .
Kann mir jemand von der neuen Version Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------

